# How long to wait for FET after failed ICSI?



## dizzywizzy (May 8, 2010)

Hi ladies, I had a BFN today on my OTD after ICSI. I have one frostie which we can now use, does anyone know how soon I can have it? Also, I have regular periods, conception problems were DH low sperm count and motility, so would I need a controlled cycle FET or natural cycle FET. I have tried ringing my clinic to ask yesterday and this morning but no answer! I am funding the treatment myself x


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Dizzy,

Sorry I can't help with your question, just wanted to say sorry to hear of your BFN   

Kitty x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

So sorry about your bfn Dizzy    . I can't help with your Q as I didn't have any frosties from my failed cycle, but I think they like you to have at least one period before you start any further treatment so your body can get over all the drugs etc. Someone will be along later with advice I'm sure. Good luck xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Dizzi im so sorry to hear of ur bfn hun    

Regarding the wait for ur next one im not sure hun. But miriam had natural fet with one frostie 
and that little frostie is now a very active little girl .Ask miriam im sure she wont mind discussing it hun


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Dizzy

Sorry to hear about your BFN hope your OK   

I was allowed to go pretty much straight away on mine. The only delay was getting the planning appointment with the clinic and timing with my cycles. I would ask the question when you phone in your results I found the nurses very helpful 

Jules xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Dizzy 

so sorry to hear about your BFN   hope your frostie is the one xx

Take care 
Sam x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dizzy sorry to hear about your result

fet wise yeah there is no reason you cant have a natural fet but your cycle might be messed up after your tx. with a natural fet they tend to monitor one month and then fet the next month.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry you got a bfn dizzy   good luck with your frostie i never thought my nat fet would work but it did and was loads cheaper   as long as you ovulate and af is regular you can do it


----------

